# I got a R33 now what?



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

I just recently purchased a Skyline GTS-T R33 two months ago for $2000. It's so freakin' nice and drives like a charm. I live in Japan and have the slightest clue where to start with performance parts and upgrades... I have a Classic Sentra Se-R at home and this R33 definately blows my mond each time I crank it up... seriously. I am kinda affraid of it at times...lol. Can you guys give me some insight on where I should start with performance parts and upgreades...

Javon :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Javon said:


> I just recently purchased a Skyline GTS-T R33 two months ago for $2000. It's so freakin' nice and drives like a charm. I live in Japan and have the slightest clue where to start with performance parts and upgrades... I have a Classic Sentra Se-R at home and this R33 definately blows my mond each time I crank it up... seriously. I am kinda affraid of it at times...lol. Can you guys give me some insight on where I should start with performance parts and upgreades...
> 
> Javon :thumbup:


im calling BS unless can u showus legalization papers, and since ur in sd feel free to bring it by my house :thumbup:


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

he said he lives in japan, but ya pics would be awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

lumbad said:


> he said he lives in japan, but ya pics would be awesome :thumbup:



This is crazy, I can't believe people don't believe me...lol. 

Here are some pics.. I need to take some better ones though. I will take some in a few hours and then post them as well.

:thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i apologize for not seeing the part about him living japan, sorry my bad, its a shame you can't bring it back when u come back, looks damn nice except the wheels, those are fugly


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i apologize for not seeing the part about him living japan, sorry my bad, its a shame you can't bring it back when u come back, looks damn nice except the wheels, those are fugly


Thanks for your honest opinion but many people here give me props for the wheels, but to each his own. Well I am going to be able to bring it back with me because the NAVY is going to ship it for me for free. I am going to get it registered in Tennessee because theres no crazy regulations there.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Javon said:


> I am going to get it registered in Tennessee because theres no crazy regulations there.


your wrong about that. The skyline will not meet DOT regulations and you will not be able to get it legalized.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> your wrong about that. The skyline will not meet DOT regulations and you will not be able to get it legalized.


Then explain to me how in the world people have skylines in the states... I've seen people online with Skyline in the states... I will find a way to get it registered even if I have to register it as a show car.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Javon said:


> Then explain to me how in the world people have skylines in the states... I've seen people online with Skyline in the states... I will find a way to get it registered even if I have to register it as a show car.


it doesn't matter how its registered it matters how it imported, theres a way u can import it and drive it around BUT you can only have it here for a year


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> it doesn't matter how its registered it matters how it imported, theres a way u can import it and drive it around BUT you can only have it here for a year



thats not true

you get it shipped over as the shell only and then ship the motor seperatly then put it together and register it as a kit car. at least thats how www.evolutionimpots.com does it. but they import it then export it to jamaca then im port it again or something but they ear thing is BS


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey fella, good buyng.... What part of Japan are you in? If you let me know I will hook you up with the right people to make this thing peel rubber like you would'nt believe.


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

Javon said:


> I just recently purchased a Skyline GTS-T R33 two months ago for $2000. It's so freakin' nice and drives like a charm. I live in Japan and have the slightest clue where to start with performance parts and upgrades... I have a Classic Sentra Se-R at home and this R33 definately blows my mond each time I crank it up... seriously. I am kinda affraid of it at times...lol. Can you guys give me some insight on where I should start with performance parts and upgreades...
> 
> Javon :thumbup:



Are you sure tit's a turbo???????? I have never seen a 4 stud R33 GTS-T before...... The first mod might be to add the turbo......lol


----------



## skylinez (Jun 24, 2005)

For all of you out there that don't know shit and do nothing but look at the bad side of things there is a way to legalize skylines in the U.S. It is true the in Tennessee you don't have that BS bullcrap restrictions. It is true that it has to meet certain DOT regulations but still the same it is legal. Also, registered as a kit car or not we all know when we see one it is real all the way through. So don't worry over the stupid paper work unless you are worried about the restrictions of how many miles you can drive in a year. I personally live in Tennesse and was also in the Navy so I know where you are coming from. I know what the hell I'm talking about because I have two skyline engines and plenty of skyline parts to go with them. I run my own custom/spec car company (Enigma Designs) in Nashville, so look me up when you get back from Japan bro and I will help you out. There are probably half a dozen skylines in Atlanta, GA that I have seen that are legalized, it is one of the great things about living in the south because we just don't give a bleep about all the other red tape. For all of you out there that say these cars can't be legalized, that is why you don't have a skyline and if you do have one that isn't registered then you gave up before you started. Good luck bro and look me up when you get here.

90 300zx N/A
93 300zx RB26DETT (Project Enigma)
95 240sx RB25DET


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah 4 stud = NA


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

FBI-R33GTR said:


> Hey fella, good buyng.... What part of Japan are you in? If you let me know I will hook you up with the right people to make this thing peel rubber like you would'nt believe.


I live in Yokosuka, it's about 1 hour south of Tokyo and about 30 minutes south of Yokohama.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

Ok, so now what? Still no additional feedback on where I should start with the mods....


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

Cool, I know roughly where you are. I live in Tomisato just out of Chiba near the Narita airport. I will PM you if you want you can come to our yard & I can hook you up with heaps of new & second hand gear. We'll make that thing smoke the tyre's


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

FBI-R33GTR said:


> Cool, I know roughly where you are. I live in Tomisato just out of Chiba near the Narita airport. I will PM you if you want you can come to our yard & I can hook you up with heaps of new & second hand gear. We'll make that thing smoke the tyre's


I would like to come out to Chiba to check out your yard... hit me at my email address ([email protected])


----------



## horsepowermadjunkie (Jan 8, 2006)

Javon said:


> I just recently purchased a Skyline GTS-T R33 two months ago for $2000. It's so freakin' nice and drives like a charm. I live in Japan and have the slightest clue where to start with performance parts and upgrades... I have a Classic Sentra Se-R at home and this R33 definately blows my mond each time I crank it up... seriously. I am kinda affraid of it at times...lol. Can you guys give me some insight on where I should start with performance parts and upgreades...
> 
> Javon :thumbup:


If your afraid of it, upgrade the handling or i can trade you for my 310- way more docile and the farthest thing from scary


----------

